# Scarborough Thurday morning 2 Nov (North Brisbane)



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi all,
Unless Murphey's graph creeps sets in badly, I intend to be around the Scarborough (car park near the hotel) launch site. Hope to have a work mate join up. Expect to launch around 0500.

Cheers all Andybear :lol:


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Hope you have a good time. I'll be working.
John


----------



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

Mate as soon as the comfort and fitness levels are up to a respectable level I'd be happy to tag along on a trip.


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Well! Did you go? Did you catch anything? Waiting for a Trip report.
You've had all day. haha
John


----------

